# Thanks Marty!



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say Thanks for the Great Time Marty! Being new to Large Scale modeling, it was great to meet somebody like Marty who was so willing to share his layout with us newbies, and such a wonderful host. And I will definitely be bringing something to run next year and staying for the whole thing, plan on it. I also enjoyed meeting several of the others who I have met online, and I will definitely be sending some work Stan's way. Again thanks for the great time!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Twas a blast for sure. Thanks to Marty and Carrie and, of course Stan. Rodney was great bringing the steam track. I have some pix in the live steam forum section of double heading live steam Mikados on it. Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Another great weekend at Carrie and Marty's!! The great friends we got to see again and the new ones we met this year. It's always a good time had by all. Was really relaxing with alot of visiting and super weather, though a tad warm. Thanks again for all the super hospitality Marty and Carrie and also thanks to everyone who helped us in the unloading and loading of our trailer full of trains and also a big THANK YOU to those who made purchases from us. We really appreciate your business throughout the years. See you all next year. Mike & Renee, Kidman Tree Farm


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Couldn't agree more!!! Great time was had and the friendships renewed and new ones started.... Great food and a wonderful layout.... I don't even think there was a wreck caused by either J.J. Or Stan!!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty and Carrie,
Thanks again.. This was a great weekend and we all appreciate you.
JimC.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

THANK YOU Marty and Carrie for putting up with me. Thanks to Stan and Bubba for everything they do to help Marty and Carrie with this event. 

Jerry and everyone, YOUR WELCOME. I had a great time with you all. Next year I will have 16 feet more straight with more storage on it. 

Rodney


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good Rodney. I may be all electric next year.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Got home at 3:30 this afternoon and also wanted to thank Marty & Carrie for a great time again this year. 
You two are the greatest. 

Thank You again 
Henson & Reba Tittle


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrie & Marty, 

Thank you again, for a wonderful weekend of trains and friends.... A most enjoyable weekend.... 

And yes, we got home about 3 this afternoon, safe and sound.... 

Jane & Andy


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to chime in that this really is a great event. Marty and Carrie do a great job opening their railroad to such a mob of people and I sincerely, Thank You. 

More pictures published on LSC at 

http://largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?pid=75557#p75557


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe thanks are also due from someone who couldn't make it there.

Like a lot of folk I enjoy looking at the pics and vids: without Marty and his wife holding the event there wouldn't be any pics and vids to see. 


Here's to 2009


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to say, for a new guy at his first thingy, EVERYONE was so nice, I had a great conversation with Marty about all different stuff that helped me get a LOT of ideas and tips. A lot of people made time for conversation and questions, it was so nice to meet people, Greg, Jim C, Stan, JJ, Ron Senek and his wife Holly, Rodney, Rick, Andy and so many more I cant name them all. Marty and Carrie are such great hosts and go out of there way to make you feel welcome, my engine was supposed to be shipped out there but wasnt, very sad about that because i couldnt run anything, but a couple of people offered me to play with there trains. I was very grateful. I cant say enough of how nice these guys are.

Thanks again to everyone who was there and especially Marty and Carrie!

tom h


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
You pulled your weight - that goes a long way toward making friends and fitting in. It was a pleasure working with you and I hope we get to do it again. Marty is a sincere and great teacher. He won't steer you wrong.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes thanks to Marty and Carrie for a great time. Nice to meet some old and new folks. Great time. Hoping to do again next year and spend the entire week end. Sorry I missed most of the folks that showed up Sat and Sun. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rgolding on 09/30/2008 6:34 PM
Tom, 
You pulled your weight - that goes a long way toward making friends and fitting in. It was a pleasure working with you and I hope we get to do it again. Marty is a sincere and great teacher. He won't steer you wrong.

The guy doesn't way that much. Wife must be starving him


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I echo everybody's comments. It was a long drive up and back, but well worth the trip. What an outstanding group! Way better than any show. I already made my reservations for next year.

Marty and Carrie, I can't thank you enough for opening your layout like this. It gave me a whole different view of the hobby.

To those who came, it was great to meet all of you. To those who weren't able to make it, I hope to see you next year.

Thanks again


----------

